

Actually, Facebook Friends Tattoo Was A Hoax - tokenadult
http://blogs.forbes.com/kashmirhill/2011/06/08/actually-facebook-friends-tattoo-was-a-hoax/

======
tokenadult
This is with reference to

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2630308>

and to a TechCrunch article submitted to HN earlier today. By the way, I found
the previous submission with Google but missed it with HNSearch.

